# weight lifting and archery?



## snakers19 (Aug 19, 2008)

how many of you play football and lift weights but also shoot archery? its hard to keep a good form when doing both.


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

I just don't overdo it and I can still shoot great


----------



## wolfeman (Dec 3, 2010)

i curl 90 lbs nightly have no problems at all!!!


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

I play baseball, football, and I wrestle and have no problem whatsoever.


----------



## Cheesehead_XLV (Dec 31, 2011)

I play football, baseball, work out at least 3 times a week, and shoot 50-100 arrows every night. No problem here.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Never lifted weights and prob never will... Just work and have no need to lift


----------



## Mathewsju (Jan 19, 2008)

Don't play football....(cross country runner and frisbee player through and through!) I do lift weights 6-7 days/week though. I think it definitely helps once you get used to it. Last year I held way steadier when I was lifting. 

Here's another thought to consider. Its not just upper body you should work on. Reo only works on his legs (running on a steep incline 30 min a day) so he has a strong base.


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

x2. If all you have is upper body then you have a very weak base. Id rather have strong legs and weak upper body.


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

I lift 4 days a weak and have no problem with shooting. It definitely helps me hold steadier. And yes, working out your lower body is just as, if not more important, than working out your upper body. A lot of big compound movements like squats and deadlifts will work your whole body, not just your legs.


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

isaacdahl said:


> I lift 4 days a weak and have no problem with shooting. It definitely helps me hold steadier. And yes, working out your lower body is just as, if not more important, than working out your upper body. A lot of big compound movements like squats and deadlifts will work your whole body, not just your legs.


 Exactly.


----------



## OHMathewsKid15 (Oct 8, 2011)

I lift and don't really see how they could interfere other than they are both time consuming. If anything I think that they actually help each other as long as you balance them out


----------



## bonecollector 3 (Jan 16, 2011)

I lift, play baseball and run track and it doesnt bother my shooting a bit.


----------



## snakers19 (Aug 19, 2008)

if you do bulk training you will find your self wanting to muscle the bow and forcing it. you have to be careful what you do. your supposed to be relaxed when shooting your bow


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

for the kids that lift.. what do you do for jobs? here in rural mn, its lots of farm hands and such that is all physical labor.. no need to lift to stay in shape and strong, same went for in AK


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

N7709K said:


> for the kids that lift.. what do you do for jobs? here in rural mn, its lots of farm hands and such that is all physical labor.. no need to lift to stay in shape and strong, same went for in AK


I work as a farm hand like you mentioned but working alone doesn't keep me in the physical shape I want. I perform better at almost everything when I exercise.


----------



## Bugs Bunnyy (Aug 2, 2010)

OHMathewsKid15 said:


> I lift and don't really see how they could interfere other than they are both time consuming. If anything I think that they actually help each other as long as you balance them out


When you start after a long time of not lifting you are sore and don't wantto shoot bow/ can't if it's that bad. 


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

Mechanic stuff, bail hay. Ive talked with you about this before Jacob.


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

The main reason I lift is because all my sports. I have to stay strong.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

put it this way.. all the farm work ive done and its really limited is tenfold better than any lifting.. throw 50lb bales up into the loft then catch and stack them... great way to spend a day, almost like carrying buckets of oil from the engine rooms of the ships to the truck and full's back down...

i know jake, but i'm trying to get a feel.. the strongest kids here are the farm kids hands down and they do a tiny bit of lifting just for golf to build the muscles that it takes for that.. and i'm talking like one day a week...


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

N7709K said:


> put it this way.. all the farm work ive done and its really limited is tenfold better than any lifting.. throw 50lb bales up into the loft then catch and stack them... great way to spend a day, almost like carrying buckets of oil from the engine rooms of the ships to the truck and full's back down...
> 
> i know jake, but i'm trying to get a feel.. the strongest kids here are the farm kids hands down and they do a tiny bit of lifting just for golf to build the muscles that it takes for that.. and i'm talking like one day a week...


 Yeah. By doing farm work you do get very strong. That gave me a great base. But working out helps a lot too. I have one of the highest benches(310) and im only a sophmore. And I have no doubt my farm and construction work helped me a ton.


----------



## Bugs Bunnyy (Aug 2, 2010)

310 and your a sophomore??? Get off steroids lol that's a lot for a sophomore. 


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

Yeah haha. But I also weigh like 220 so im a pretty big boy. If you think my bench is high you should see my squat and deadlift.


----------



## Mathewsju (Jan 19, 2008)

All personal preference and what kind of shape you want to be in. Summer I'm working 40 hr weeks landscaping and mostly doing alot of bull work but I still go to the the gym for and hour and a half and then do a 10-12 mile run besides work.


----------



## Xcreekarchery1 (Aug 7, 2007)

I know out here we lift 3-4 times a week and shoot 250-400 arrows a day consistently with no major injurys. Some of the post weight training days are rough if you went hard but nothing to bad


----------



## super* (Jan 26, 2008)

Im a football player and lift 3 times a week and work part time and shoot archery. I always take a break from the wieght room after football season till bout christmas and it is tough in the begining but after a week or two the body adapts and muscle memory comes into play. The best lift imo is over hand pull downs because it targets your back and shoulders which helps alot for archery.

Another thing. About the farm boys being the strongest and in best shape. Thats a false statement. MOST farm boys are hefty kids that are usually bigger but get some of them in a wieght room and the little wrestlers will lift more than them. A lot of the wisconsin farm boys that play football around my parts are lineman because they have the size but not the speed or cordination. Then there are the farm boys that are all out beasts on the football field and in the wieght room.


----------



## Michaela MMM (Nov 29, 2011)

I feel really out of shape compared to you guys... I know this is kind of a male centered thread but I had to say somethin. Haha. I shoot my bow 5 days of the week on a regular week and I only work out like a couple times a week and I keep it light. Fridays I work out with ROTC and I'm on of the few that can hold my own and keep going for a while and they really push us. But you guys... jeeeeeez.


----------



## gunner77 (Jan 24, 2009)

Guys listen.......My buddy (Rebel17) has a huge farm operation, everyday for 6th period we have a 55 min period for PE. We do upper body on mondays and thursday, run on wednesdays and do lower on tuesday and friday. We don't hav no middle skool type PE class either it's hardcore. (we're in 9th grade) We go to the weight room at least twice a week do squats, lunges and other areobic excercise. He tries to tell me that his farm work is wayyyyyy harder. I comeback and say i really hope you get my PE class next year cuz ur gonna eat those words!!!!!! farmwork is hard but doesnt concentrate on certain areas of the body and give you an equal work out. I do both, after the first week could definately tell i was steadier behind the sights.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 15, 2011)

Hauling irrigation pipe in 110 degree weather is waaaay worse than any workout. Trust me. haha it is a workout


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 15, 2011)

And basketball is tough too...


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

Farmwork is harder in certain aspects. Especially if your like me because i dont stop working. No breaks. Farmwork tires you out. Mostly because with farmwork you work for a long period of time IMO. But id rather do farmwork then just workout any day. Farmeork im actually doing something, lifting im just sitting on a bench. And I also dont get paid for pressing a bar.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 15, 2011)

And we can't grow corn by lifting weights either.:wink: I have nothing against it by all means...just sayin.


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

To me, lifting weights is like what playing a sport is to some of you guys. Is it essential? No, but I enjoy it for the sense of accomplishment. I also get to hang with one of buddies who I rarely see anymore. Mind you, we don't goof off at the gym, we're there for one reason only and that's to get in better shape and beat some goals.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 15, 2011)

isaacdahl said:


> To me, lifting weights is like what playing a sport is to some of you guys. Is it essential? No, but I enjoy it for the sense of accomplishment. I also get to hang with one of buddies who I rarely see anymore. Mind you, we don't goof off at the gym, we're there for one reason only and that's to get in better shape and beat some goals.


I think it's cool that some people can do that. I just can't motivate myself enough to do it.


----------



## Monster bucks7 (Jan 30, 2012)

I play baseball, basketball, football, and shoot my bow when ever i can but after basketball practice it is dark so i only can do it then.


----------



## Hbar97 (Jan 24, 2012)

Hey everybody, im just getting into archery and i noticed that when i was test shooting some bows, i noticed that i wasnt holding that steady. Sooo i was wondering what are the best specific lifts to help me to hold my bow steadier when i get one?


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

Hbar97 said:


> Hey everybody, im just getting into archery and i noticed that when i was test shooting some bows, i noticed that i wasnt holding that steady. Sooo i was wondering what are the best specific lifts to help me to hold my bow steadier when i get one?


 Bent over row. And just shooting.


----------



## Hbar97 (Jan 24, 2012)

archerykid13 said:


> Bent over row. And just shooting.


 
What about front raises and lateral raises with dumbells because those work the shoulders, right?


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

Yeah, I was gonna mention bent over rows too. DB lateral raises would be good as they hit your traps, which are one of the main muscles that helps keep you steady.

Also, make sure your draw length is correct as that makes a huge difference as to how steady you'll be.


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

Hbar97 said:


> What about front raises and lateral raises with dumbells because those work the shoulders, right?


Those will work well too.


----------



## lbecker26 (Nov 25, 2011)

i used to lift and squat and all that in HS when i played football and baseball. i still work out but i am a concrete worker so that takes a lot of of me at the end of the day. used to squat 500lbs at 5`7 190lbs but my knees are shot now from sports and lifting. now i lift to stay in shape and strong. not to see how big i can get or how heavy i can go on my lifts. hard labor takes a toll on ur body. just wait it will catch up to you lol. but still love working out 4 days a week


----------

